# Laufwerk überwachen



## Grimreaper (23. Juli 2003)

Hallo allerseits!

Es gibt Programme wie z. B. Filemon, denen es möglich ist, Zugriffe auf die Festplatte zu überwachen. Ich würde gerne ein ähnliches Programm schreiben, welches Zugriffe auf das CD-Rom Laufwerk überwacht. Es soll also protokollieren, wenn Dateien auf der CD geöffnet/ ausgeführt werden. Wie ist das möglich?

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## NRFi (8. August 2003)

wenn keiner schreibt, dann schreib ich müll, besser als gar niggs 

also man kanns ja ganz primitiv machen, indem man die dateien dauernd in dem laufwerk durchläuft und auf größe usw überprüft, passiert da was, siehste das dann so. damit kannst du halt nicht sehen, wenn du aufs laufwerk nur so zugreifst, ansonsten keine ahnung, vielleicht gibts ne api? kann ja mal gucken. ansonsten keine ahnung *zu doof*


----------



## NRFi (8. August 2003)

apis zu laufwerken..

GetDriveType
DeviceIoControl ... vielleicht zur überwachung?
GetLogicalDrives
GetLogicalDriveStrings
'   The device is not ready.
Const ERROR_NOT_READY = 21&

usw.


----------



## Grimreaper (8. August 2003)

Danke dass du geantwortet hast, aber die API's die du aufgezählt hast, dienen herauszufinden was für Laufwerke eingebaut sind, damit kann man sie denk ich nicht überwachen. Die erste Möglichkeit is primitiv, funktioniert aber. Ich bin bei meiner Suche über ein ganz interessantes Beispiel gestoßen (C++ Code für DLL, Delphi Code als Beispiel für die DLL Einbindung). Es arbeitet mit Api-Hooks und kann sogar feststellen, wenn der Arbeitsplatz geöffnet wird. Falls jemand interesse hat, versuche ich den Link wiederzufinden oder uppe das Projekt einfach.

Bis denne
Grimreaper


----------



## NRFi (8. August 2003)

jo, das weiß ich.

jau, uppe das mal, würd mich auch interessieren!


----------



## Grimreaper (8. August 2003)

OK, hier isses. Allerdings war es größer als die erlaubten 150000 Byte, also hab ich das bei mir geuppt:
http://www.kairho.de/ctrlproc.zip

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Thomas Darimont (8. August 2003)

Servus!

Warum willst du das Ausprogrammieren?

Das gibt's doch unter W2K schon so ... (wenn man als Administrator angemeldet ist)

Start-> ausführen -> MMC

Konsole -> Snap-In hinzufügen ->Richtlinien für Lokaler Computer->
Computerkonfiguration->Windows-Einstellungen->Lokale Richtlinien->
Überwachungsrichtlinien->Objektzugriffsversuche Überwachen-> einschalten

Im Explorer Datei / Verzeichnis markieren (Kontextmenü-> Eingenschaften->
Erweitert-> Überwachung hinzufügen

Die "Ausgabe" der Überwachung lässt sich in der MMC in der Ereignisanzeige einsehen ...


Gruß Tom


----------



## einzzwo (8. August 2003)

würd ja net sagen, dass ich mich mit win2k net auskenne bzw. mich da zu dämlich anstell, aber so wie du das hier vorgegeben hast exestiert des nich ... win2k prof ? oder server ?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (8. August 2003)

Servus!

Brauchst natülich auch NTFS als Dateisystem ...

(Richtlinien für Lokaler Computer AKA Gruppenrichtlinien)

Dann einfach (Nachdem die oben angegeben Einstellungen gemacht wurden) im Explorer eine Datei oder ein Verzeichnis auswählen -> Eigenschaften, und wechseln zur Registerkarte Sicherheitseinstellungen -> Klick auf Weitere und dann auf die Registerkarte Überwachung ->...



Schau mal hier:

Gruß Tom


----------



## einzzwo (8. August 2003)

ah ok, danke nu hab ichs gefunden, hatte nach deiner schilderung  mit " -> " eine registerkarte nach der anderen erwartet, und dass dann einige unterpunkte fehlten bzw. mal anders hießen bei dir habens etwas verwirrent gemacht 

aber danke


----------

